# Newbie question about venison steaks



## hangmanli (Feb 19, 2021)

Hey folks,

I have successfully done a couple of venison roast at 131° for 24 hours.

now I’ve got a few venison steaks which were marinating overnight and I vacuum sealed them.  They are about 3/4 of an inch thick.    Can you guys give me a general idea of how long I need to put these in the sous vide?

thanks!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 19, 2021)

I did these 125 for 2 hours and turned out great.






						Venison
					

Well this venison loin turned out really good.  This was some of the best tasting  venison I have had in long time.  Sous Vide at 125 for 2 hours.  Dried and seasoned with garlic salt pepper.  Seared30 seconds a side.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## hangmanli (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 19, 2021)

Not sure how you like them but like I like a little on the rare side.  Just do at what temp you like.  Venison does not need to go long.  I going to use that Black Hardcore on next ones.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 19, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I did these 125 for 2 hours and turned out great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Brian.


----------



## kruizer (Feb 19, 2021)

I did mine for 3 hrs @ 120 and then pan seared for 1 minute each side in a fairly hot pan and they turned out beautiful.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 22, 2021)

With backstrap steaks you'll only need a couple hrs. I've found with hindquarter steaks you'll need longer. At 3/4 inch thick make sure you're pan is screaming hot as they'll over cook quickly during the sear.


----------



## hangmanli (Feb 22, 2021)

gnatboy911 said:


> With backstrap steaks you'll only need a couple hrs. I've found with hindquarter steaks you'll need longer. At 3/4 inch thick make sure you're pan is screaming hot as they'll over cook quickly during the sear.



Yes I learned that very quickly.  Typically we like it medium rare.  However on the last attempt the pan wasn’t quite hot enough so it turned out medium

I think the next time I’m going to cook them in the sous vide to 120°    Then pan sear them at high heat

thanks again for all the advice!


----------

